# Mass effect Save Game Editor



## silkstone (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Anyone have any experience using the mass effect save game editor? I haven't played the first, but i have completed the second. There are some options from the ME1 i would like carried over to ME2, but every time i have tried editing the save, the options stick, but aren't carried over into ME3.

I wish i had found this before starting ME2, would probably have been easier to edit.


----------



## Easo (Mar 11, 2012)

I am pretty sure you cant do that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 11, 2012)

As far as I know, no one took the time to create a ME save editor.


----------



## okidna (Mar 12, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> As far as I know, no one took the time to create a ME save editor.



http://social.bioware.com/project/4373/


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2012)

i want a save editor for ME3, since i lost my ME1 and ME2 saves when my SSD died.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 12, 2012)

There is a Mass effect 2 save editor, it lets you set the parameters of the ending of ME1.

I'm not sure if this needs to be done early on into ME2 tho, for them to carry over into mass effect 3.

All the parameters i set for mass effect 1/2 aren't picked up on the import to ME3, only the ones i actually did do.


----------



## techtard (Mar 12, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i want a save editor for ME3, since i lost my ME1 and ME2 saves when my SSD died.



It's a good idea to keep a seperate drive or NAS for backups. They were dirt cheap until the whole Thailand flooding and price spikes.

Also, for those of you that have the PC version of the game, Alienware is doing a promotion giving away DLC codes for the Indra sniper rifle.  
http://www.alienwarearena.com/giveaway/mass-effect-3-giveaway


Me2 had some bugs when importing saves from the original. I tried using the save game editor, but it didn't seem to fix the glitched out choices.

I am currently re-playing ME and ME2, getting ready for part 3. I got the n7 collector's edition en route via snail mail.

One thing I am not going to miss is exploring planets in the mako.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Mar 13, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i want a save editor for ME3, since i lost my ME1 and ME2 saves when my SSD died.



Nice. Did you get an SSD replacement at least? How long did it last anyways?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> Nice. Did you get an SSD replacement at least? How long did it last anyways?



second hand, died in about 4 months, no replacement. very sad times for me.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 13, 2012)

Let's consolidate things and move the conversation to the ME3 Thread


----------

